# смех без причины - признак дурачины



## rusita preciosa

Kак вы думаете, в выражении *смех без причины - признак дурачины*, "дурачина" - это человек (по аналогии c “детина”, “балда”) или глупость (по аналогии с “ерунда”, “белиберда”)? 

T.e., “смех без причины - признак дурака” или “смех без причины - признак глупости”?


----------



## Natalisha

Какой интересный вопрос! У меня всегда были ассоциации, что признак дурачины - это признак глупости.

Но вот вспомнила сказку...  Дурачина ты, простофиля...


----------



## morzh

По-моему, "дурачина" - ето всегда "человек-дурак".
Дурость - глупость.


----------



## Syline

Я никогда особенно не задумывалась над этим. Но больше воспринимала дурачину как глупость. Хотя, оказывается, речь о человеке (только что посмотрела в сети).


----------



## JULLIA

Я никогда не задавала себе этот вопрос, потому что как только услышала эту пословицу,так сразу и поняла, о ком идет речь :-0)


----------



## Maroseika

Мне кажется, дурачина как качество - очень современный способ словообразования и вычленения качества сознания. Во всяком случае, все прочие существительные на -чина такого значения не имеют.


----------



## Valvs

Когда я впервые услышал эту поговорку в раннем детстве, я решил, что дурачина в данном случае - это глупость. Даже в голову тогда не  пришло, что слово "дурачина" в поговорке может относиться к человеку. Так у меня и отложилось где-то в сознании. Даже не знаю, почему. "Сказку о рыбаке и рыбке"-то я тоже прочёл в раннем детстве, а там - "Дурачина ты, простофиля". Но вот как-то даже мысли тогда не возникло, что в поговорке у слова "дурачина" может быть тот же смысл, что и в сказке. А потом как-то не было случая подумать об этом. Только сейчас сообразил, что речь может действительно идти о человеке


----------



## Sempra

я всегда думала,и буду думать? несмотря ни на что,что дурачина-это дурак.С детства мне в голову никогда не приходило сомневаться в смысле этой пословицы:если ты слышишь смех без причины,значит это смеётся дурак.Ну ведь молодчина-человек,значит дурачина-тоже,только наоборот. )))Как ещё-то?


----------



## JULLIA

Sempra said:


> Как ещё-то?


МУЖИЧИНА!


----------



## Explorer41

Syline said:


> Я никогда особенно не задумывалась над этим. Но больше воспринимала дурачину как глупость. Хотя, оказывается, речь о человеке (только что посмотрела в сети).


Я лично никогда не задумывался над этим, потому что воспринимал (и воспринимаю) поговорку в обоих смыслах одновременно. 
По-моему, в данном случае нет большой разницы между понятиями "дурак" и "разум обобщённого дурака". Одно понятие подразумевает другое (признак дурака характеризует также и его разум; и наоборот, характеризуя разум дурака, получаем описание его самого); поэтому эти два понятия образуют в моём воспринимающем сознании одно целое. Разумеется, конкретный контекст может вносить доопределение и уточнение. 

Впрочем, больше я вспоминал про человека (дурака).


----------



## Manuel Lucero

Я думаю, что "дурачина" - это "дурак". Например, у Пушкина, в "Сказке о рыбаке и рыбке": "Дурачина ты, прямой простофиля!"


----------



## morzh

Я разрешу ваши, господа, сумнения, с помощью словарей. Представьте себе (представьте себе!) - в них это слово есть.

*Значение слова дурачина*

*Новый толково-словообразовательный словарь русского языка. Автор Т. Ф. Ефремова.*

*дурачина*  м. разг.  Усилит. к сущ.: дурак (1*1) (обычно с оттенком укоризны).​ *Орфографический словарь*

*дурачина*  дурач`ина, -ы, м.​ *Толковый словарь под ред. C. И. Ожегова и Н.Ю.Шведовой*

*ДУРАЧИНА*, -ы, м. (разг.). Дурак, дуралей (с оттенком укоризны).​ *Толковый словарь русского языка под ред. Д. Н. Ушакова*

*ДУРАЧИНА*  дурачины, м. и ж. (разг. фам.  укор.). То же, что дурак в 1 знач., но с большей укоризной. Дурачина ты,  простофиля, не умел ты взять выкупа с рыбки. Пушкин.​ *cловарь синонимов Н. Абрамова*

*дурачина*  см. дурак​---


Ну а, коли личное мнение сложилось с детства, то его ни сказки Пушкина, ни все словари мира не изменят. Да и незачем.


----------



## Sobakus

Я даже не знаю, по аналогии с чем можно "дурачину" воспринимать как "глупость". И правда ведь, ни одно существительное с этим суффиксом не относится к качеству, они все людей обозначают. Мне качество даже в голову никогда не приходило.


----------



## morzh

Sobakus said:


> Я даже не знаю, по аналогии с чем можно "дурачину" воспринимать как "глупость". И правда ведь, ни одно существительное с этим суффиксом не относится к качеству, они все людей обозначают. Мне качество даже в голову никогда не приходило.



Это довольно просто объяснить. Могу на своем примере: в детстве, когда язык усваивается, человек может, в силу непонимания чего-то, по-своему понять слово. А потом редко его встречать в контексте (дурачина - не самое популярное из слов, и я его вообще, кроме как у Пушкина, нигде не встречал), который бы пояснил его значение.

Так оно в подкорке и сидит. Пока не настанет день, вот как сегодня, когда вдруг оказывается, что "коридор" пишется с одним "р".


----------



## Explorer41

Sobakus said:


> Я даже не знаю, по аналогии с чем можно "дурачину" воспринимать как "глупость". И правда ведь, ни одно существительное с этим суффиксом не относится к качеству, они все людей обозначают. Мне качество даже в голову никогда не приходило.


Горчинка, перчинка. Чудачинка.

Кроме того, называть "смех" признаком человека тяжеловато ("отличительной чертой дурака является беспричинный смех"; "признаком танка является башня наверху"). Далее, существует альтернативный вариант поговорки: "смех без причины — признак недалёкого ума". Видимо, присваивать признаки абстракциям проще и легче, чем конкретным вещам (а может быть, просто кажется "логичнее" и понятнее в каком-то роде).

Разумеется, сам по себе "дурачина" будет гораздо скорее человеком, чем качеством. Но в контексте поговорки значения смешиваются, потому что a) оба они имеют основания для существования, и к тому же они b) дополняют друг друга и не противоречат друг другу.


morzh said:


> Да и незачем.


Разумеется


----------



## gvozd

Не могу понять, как можно дурачину воспринимать не как человека, а как качество...


----------



## Explorer41

gvozd said:


> Не могу понять, как можно дурачину воспринимать не как человека, а как качество...


Того дурачину, который в цитате, можно воспринимать, конечно, только как человека. Того/Ту дурачину, который/которая в поговорке — по-разному. 


morzh said:


> Пока не настанет день, вот как сегодня, когда вдруг оказывается, что "коридор" пишется с одним "р".


"Коридор" пишется с двумя "р" — одна в середине, и одна в конце  . Кстати, я даже не знаю, различаю ли на слух среднее "р" в "коридоре" от среднего "р" в корриде...


----------



## morzh

Да, это мой конкретный случаАй. 

Я где-то, в старой книжке, в детстве видел "корридор" (когда-то давно, очень давно, оно-таки писалось с двумя "р"). И с тех пор так его и писал, пока на одном форуме не пристыдили.


----------



## gvozd

Блок неизменно писал "троттуар" - и ничего...


----------



## Explorer41

gvozd said:


> Блок неизменно писал "троттуар" - и ничего...


 Тогда уж лучше "троттоир"!


----------



## morzh

Не пойдет. Созвучно с "сортир". Могут не понять.


----------



## rusita preciosa

gvozd said:


> Не могу понять, как можно дурачину воспринимать не как человека, а как качество...


Не как качество, а как абстрактное понятие (кончина?).


----------



## gvozd

rusita preciosa said:


> Не как качество, а как абстрактное понятие (кончина?).



Ладно, переформулируем... Не могу понять, как дурачину можно понимать как что-то, отличное от человека.


----------



## Explorer41

rusita preciosa said:


> Не как качество, а как абстрактное понятие


Брр.. "Абстрактное понятие, определяющее качество".


----------



## Explorer41

gvozd said:


> Ладно, переформулируем... Не могу понять, как дурачину можно понимать как что-то, отличное от человека.


*gvozd*, я думаю так. Как вообще определить, что значит слово? Надо понять, с чем оно ассоциируется при произношении, на какие мысли наталкивает...

Теперь, слово "дурачина" само по себе в русском языке значит, конечно, только одно — человека-дурака. То есть, выделив и произнеся это слово, мы думаем именно о дураке.

Но когда мы произносим ту поговорку, может возникнуть (и возникает) дополнительная ассоциация, дополнительная мысль — о том самом абстрактном качестве дурака. О глупости. Почему? Я попробовал предположить в посте выше (#15). Как бы то ни было, имеем дополнительную ассоциацию, дополнительную мысль — дополнительный смысл; причём этот смысл так удачно вписывается в поговорку, что может образовать фактически одно целое с тем первым смыслом, слиться с ним. "Смех без причины" задаёт и описывает что-то дурацкое — то ли дурака, то ли его глупость, а скорее — и то, и то вместе.


----------



## gvozd

Вот жил же я себе спокойно, ни о чем таком не думал... А теперь ведь ночами спать не буду:d


----------



## Explorer41

rusita preciosa said:


> (кончина?).


Я вижу больше сходства с овчиной (хоть это и материал)...


----------



## rusita preciosa

gvozd said:


> Вот жил же я себе спокойно, ни о чем таком не думал... А теперь ведь ночами спать не буду:d


Хе хе хе... Я для этого и написала этот пост - не одной же мне не спать по ночам :d


----------



## rusita preciosa

Explorer41 said:


> Я вижу больше сходства с овчиной (хоть это и материал)...



личина


----------



## Natalisha

rusita preciosa said:


> личина


причина...  ночами буду Вас вспоминать


----------



## Explorer41

gvozd said:


> Вот жил же я себе спокойно, ни о чем таком не думал... А теперь ведь ночами спать не буду:d


Я и сам изумлён... Но однако ж так выходит.  Действительно читается двояко — вот даже когда ещё раз прочитал...
Кстати, интересно бы знать происхождение поговорки. Что-то с ней какие-то казусы. Возможно, слово "признак" буянит. Интересно, если бы имелась поговорка вроде "большое копыто — признак корыта" (жаль, не могу сейчас придумать ничего лучшего; что это за "копыто" — не знаю), то слово "корыто" тоже бы поменяло значение внутри неё? На что-нибудь вроде "конец планов".


----------



## gvozd

Natalisha said:


> причина... ночами буду Вас вспоминать



Кручина!


----------



## morzh

А у меня не возникало, и не возникнет, и спать буду по ночам, бе-е-е-е...........


----------



## Syline

Тут почти все поминают пушкинское "дурачина ты, простофиля". Так вот, в этой фразе "дурачина" у меня тоже ассоциируется исключительно с дураком (человеком). Но почему-то это не повлияло на мое восприятие поговорки.


----------



## alexander.k07

Мне кажется, 'дурачина' здесь - несерьёзное отношение к жизни.


----------

